
Google Is the Gatekeeper to Life:( - rahuldottech
https://www.reddit.com/r/degoogle/comments/dn6k2s/google_is_the_gatekeeper_to_life/
======
vanniv
If you ever want a lesson in fear of the power of Google, just put your phone
on a WiFi network that is also hosting some sort of spamming operation.

Once you do, for the next month, three quarters of the internet will show you
multiple captcha challenges. You will give up on using mobile banking, ride-
sharing, or just using any internet service that requires a sign-in.

Because every action will take 10 minutes of tedious captcha solving

(Something like this happened to me. My phone got flagged by Google as a
likely spammer, and so I had 10-15 captcha for every site. Then I ce home, and
because the phone joined my wifi network, my home PC got treated as a spammer
too.

It took two months before the internet was actually usable again.

And this was all honest error. Google could easily have made it infinite
captchas if they were to actually want to ban me from the internet.

